# Animal villagers are not wearing their signature clothing and we don't know why



## Boccages (Sep 13, 2019)

It dawned on me looking at this image of the BitBlock's analysis of the latest footage of Animal Crossing: New Horizons that what Nintendo chose to show us is animal villagers NOT wearing their signature clothing.







Yes, yes ! Rosie and Pee Wee are sporting their usual signature clothing piece. I agree. It has to be said that Rosie's piece of clothing is now a dress, and not only a shirt.

Hypothesis 1
Which leads me to believe the clothing part of the game will be greatly expanded upon, not only with clothing types or their customization (dresses, shirts, under shirts, etc.) but also in sharing them with villagers, and most probably the Internet. 

Hypothesis 2
BUT it could also mean Nintendo has reworked every character's signature clothing piece. Why would I say that ? Because, in this screen shot we clearly can decipher the player and two starting villagers arriving on the deserted island, getting out of the plane and running to the service center to meet Tom Nook and his two nephews. 

And what is Tammy and Bill wearing: new never before seen pieces of clothing: not the ones we are used to see them wear.





There are some things Nintendo is keeping under wraps as of now (what is the purpose of the "apple eating" meter for example), new features that are being kept hidden from us. I expect clothing to be much improved. I wouldn't be surprised if the player was able to set up his own clothing shop, for example.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 14, 2019)

Oh, didn't even noticed this, nice catch. 

Either Nintendo wanted to give the villagers a fresh new look, like you said reworked their signature 
clothes or (what I would find cool) villagers now changing more often their clothes just to try out new 
looks (like you, the player, would do it too). 

Whatever it is, I find it pretty nice that villagers now being able to wear dresses and shirts with sleeves,
they looking so much better now with this. Probably one of the best new feature of the game.


----------



## lexy_ (Sep 14, 2019)

I did not notice this lol (too busy to watch the environment of the game ^^) but I love the new look of the villagers, I suppose that they will change their clothes according the weather or season and maybe one of the clothes is the signature clothe like Rosie's dress in summer/spring season ?
I am so curious about it now ^^... can't wait for more information.


----------



## Circus (Sep 14, 2019)

Maybe it's because they seem to wear different clothes for every season? Like, how in the winter section they wear long sleeved sweaters and in the summer they wear sleeveless clothes. They could've redone everyone's starting outfits, too, seeing as how now there are so many varieties of outfits all with new textures.


----------



## Lynnea (Sep 14, 2019)

Maybe they just wanted to show that clothing on villagers have sleeves and stuff now. I mean ... I wouldn't be mad ... Filbert looks pretty cute in that shirt.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Sep 14, 2019)

Maybe they're going the Pocket Camp route and letting us dress them up way more. That's the only thing about Pocket Camp I really liked and I hope they move forward in this direction. Especially by letting us put little hats on them. Villagers look cute in little hats!


----------



## isabll (Sep 14, 2019)

My guess is that they just wanted to show some different types of clothes and villagers in the actual game will still have their signature clothes. Ngl, I'd be super happy if they actually had different clothes for every season! It felt super weird seeing villagers walking around wearing t-shirts in the middle of December in NL.


----------



## Fey (Sep 14, 2019)

I certainly don't mind villagers initially wearing different clothes, especially if we're able to have them change into their originals if we prefer those. 

As far as having them swap outfits goes, I hope it's a mechanic in between previous games and Pocket Camp—needing to gift them the clothes, but with a much higher likelihood of them actually being worn. (Same thing for furniture items really)
Despite being convenient, I wouldn't want to be able to dress them up like dolls. It undermines their perceived autonomy and gives the player too much power. However, I'd also hate to struggle like we did in NL.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 14, 2019)

Seasonal clothes would be so cool.

 But maybe they just wanted to give some of them a new look. Some villagers have been wearing the same shirt for 4 games.


----------



## LokiBoy (Sep 15, 2019)

I like seeing the villagers being able to wear different looks. I think it adds to the idea that the villagers of the island use the facilities just as much as the player does.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 17, 2019)

My best guess is we’re able to change villagers clothing. Shirts wegive them won’t be displayed in their homes anymore but worn.


----------



## Speeny (Sep 17, 2019)

Doesn't really bother me too much. I like the change if that's the case.  Means they'll be wearing different things more often I'd say.


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 17, 2019)

I actually like the new clothing choices and I really hope that we will get to give them hats and shades just like pocket camp. But in an earlier trailer i didn't really like how sheep don't wear scarves anymore and instead have shirts and coats.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 18, 2019)

Hopefully it means it's an update in the game, villagers wear different clothing items on different days and seasons (especially with sleeve change) without you having to gift shirts to them. It would be nice, give the game a more personal touch (make the villagers seem a little less robotic~ which brings me to another topic of hoping they have more phrases and are less repetitive but that's another story lol  )


----------



## Soot Sprite (Sep 18, 2019)

They're probably just showing off all of the new clothes and the different styles on the animals. People are more interested in seeing the villagers over the playable character so they're killing two birds with one stone showing a bunch of different things for both. They could be changing their clothes with the seasons now too, because it doesn't make much sense to have them all walk around with tank tops on when they have the option to wear an actual coat when it's snowing.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 18, 2019)

I can't wait for Nintendo to open the floodgates on Animal Crossing: New Horizons. Ugh ! 


Soot Sprite said:


> They're probably just showing off all of the new clothes and the different styles on the animals. People are more interested in seeing the villagers over the playable character so they're killing two birds with one stone showing a bunch of different things for both. They could be changing their clothes with the seasons now too, because it doesn't make much sense to have them all walk around with tank tops on when they have the option to wear an actual coat when it's snowing.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 21, 2019)

I am so excited for the clothing in this game! It's nice to see the villagers all snug in the winter instead of wearing their tank tops all year round! I love that Rosie's outfit is now a collared dress, how CUTE!!!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 22, 2019)

I absolutely love the new clothing the villagers wear! I always felt really bad for them in New Leaf wearing tank tops in the winter, but since now they have new clothing, I feel happy for them. ^^ Also, if they do change with the seasons, then that's great! Especially if they change everyday. 

Hopefully we can still gift them clothing to wear and they don't display it in their house, which I'm sure they won't anymore. This new feature gives them such a new personality we've never seem before.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 12, 2019)

It seems like they’re revamping the way clothing works in this game entirely after the same cookie-cutter designs in the previous games, and with that they’re also giving every villager a new outfit. I like it; It gives them more personality.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 12, 2019)

My guess is they’ve handed new default clothes to some of the characters because 
A)the game’s complete clothing line has grown a lot since the GameCube while initial characters still had the same clothes since the first game
B)to differentiate villagers more. Some of them were sharing the same default outfit


----------



## Bosca (Oct 13, 2019)

This is one of the better changes, but I do have a specific few I hope don't change too much like Rosie and Peanut. Tangy definitely needs to keep the chain-gang tee. I would say it's even better if it's all seasonal and they wear their original tanks in summer and so on.


----------

